# Who's Going To The Super Bowl?



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

I say Jets vs. Bears.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Heh...I thought you were asking if any of _us_ was going, and I was going to respond with some snide remark about only going if someone gave me the tickets and travel expenses. Even then, I'd probably just sell them on Ebay. 

Anyway, I'd pick the Steelers over the Jets in a competitive game, but it's really difficult for me to pick the Bears/Packers. I think the Packers are just a little better, but playing in Chicago should about make it a push...so I'll pick Da Bears since I spent the first 30 years or so of my life as a Bears fan (including back in the day when they had Gale Sayers and Dick Butkus -- two of the greatest ever players IMHO  ).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Heh...I thought you were asking if any of _us_ was going, and I was going to respond with some snide remark about only going if someone gave me the tickets and travel expenses.


I had the exact same initial thought as NogDog. As for which team is going, I have no sportsman gene, and routinely don't learn who is playing in the Superbowl till the Friday before the game, when I can't help hearing about it at work. So I'll just guess that it will be the Oklahoma Sooners vs. The New York Mets!   (kidding)

I still get razzed at work for asking what sport was the Final Four about!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Long-suffering Jets fan here, but after watching my favorite MLS Soccer team win the title I doubt I could be so lucky as to see my two favs win it all, not to mention that the JETS pulled some big upsets already and its hard to keep that up!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had the exact same initial thought as NogDog.


Me three. I clicked on it because I wondered how many KB members would really pay to travel to that when they could just watch it on TV... especially since, as I understand it, the TV commercials are at least half of the attraction. 



The Hooded Claw said:


> As for which team is going, I have no sportsman gene, and routinely don't learn who is playing in the Superbowl till the Friday before the game, when I can't help hearing about it at work.


.... or until somebody puts the names of the teams into a thread title, so that I can't help but see them.



The Hooded Claw said:


> I still get razzed at work for asking what sport was the Final Four about!


Are we twins? I caused deathly silence in a crowded elevator once with a very similar comment....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Anyway, I'd pick the Steelers over the Jets in a competitive game, but it's really difficult for me to pick the Bears/Packers.


But what if the Steelers take all the Bears' honey? Won't Yogi get upset? Wouldn't The Ranger do something?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But what if the Steelers take all the Bears' honey? Won't Yogi get upset? Wouldn't The Ranger do something?


No, no, THC, that can't be true. I'm pretty sure Yogi was _baseball_. Though I can't imagine how he found time in between chasing picnic baskets.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> No, no, THC, that can't be true. I'm pretty sure Yogi was _baseball_. Though I can't imagine how he found time in between chasing picnic baskets.


Darn, if I'd really watched those Yogi cartoons, I'm sure I'd have observed this. But why does a baseball coach live out in the woods? I'm a confused Claw!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But why does a baseball coach live out in the woods?


Wouldn't _you_ rather eat picnic food than ballpark hot dogs??


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Wouldn't _you_ rather eat picnic food than ballpark hot dogs??


Well, yeah....But I do like cotton candy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, yeah....But I do like cotton candy.


I tried some last summer for the the first time in about 35 years... either it's changed or my tastebuds have.

Think we should cautiously back out of this thread before the actual_ sports _fans tar and feather us for hijacking their Serious Topic?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I tried some last summer for the the first time in about 35 years... either it's changed or my tastebuds have.
> 
> Think we should cautiously back out of this thread before the actual_ sports _fans tar and feather us for hijacking their Serious Topic?


"NOBODY MOVE! I HAVE A SELTZER WATER SQUIRTER AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO USE IT!"

(backing slowly away and spraying NogDog just for the heck of it before turning and running)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<hands NogDog a towel before following>


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But what if the Steelers take all the Bears' honey? Won't Yogi get upset? Wouldn't The Ranger do something?


You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

RorySM said:


> Long-suffering Jets fan here, but after watching my favorite MLS Soccer team win the title I doubt I could be so lucky as to see my two favs win it all, not to mention that the JETS pulled some big upsets already and its hard to keep that up!


Nice for your team to win a championship. Got that a few years ago with the Colts. Now, I had a really bad year when the Colts lost to NO, the Phillies lost in the Series, and the Butler Bulldogs went down to Duke, all in the same year in their respective championship games.

As for the SB this year, the Jets should go simply because they were good enough to beat the Colts and for the good karma that came from beating Belacheat and the Cheatriots.

As for the NFC, I'll pick the Bears.

Of course, this all means it will be Steelers-Packers.

Now, if anyone wants me to go to the SB, they are more than welcome to give me an all-expenses paid vacation!

BTW, will the NFL ask us to remove this thread for use of the Super Bowl name?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> "NOBODY MOVE! I HAVE A SELTZER WATER SQUIRTER AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO USE IT!"
> 
> (backing slowly away and spraying NogDog just for the heck of it before turning and running)


OK, buster, you asked for. I'm sending Noggin over to give you a big, wet, dog-breath-enhanced "kiss" -- with tongue -- right on your mouth. (Believe me, it's a disgusting way to start your day.)


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Not going, but definitely watching.

How's this for a house divided: I'm a Packers fan, my son is a Bears fan, my daughter is a Seahawks fan, and my wife is a Patriots fan.

After church on Sundays during football season is very interesting in our home.

So... GO PACK GO!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

EWWWW!

<asking Susan if she has another towel>


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I want the Bears to come - but only because then Obama will come to Dallas and the local media is already grousing about how this will make air traffic difficult for all the fans arriving in their private jets. 

Poor Rich People might be delayed a bit ....


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

J Dean said:


> Not going, but definitely watching.
> 
> How's this for a house divided: I'm a Packers fan, my son is a Bears fan, my daughter is a Seahawks fan, and my wife is a Patriots fan.
> 
> ...


Your house sounds like mine when I was growing up, only it was my Mom who was the packer fan. My dad was a Cardinal fan, from way back when they were playing on the south side of Chicago. I, of course, was the only sane one, being a BEAR fan. 

I can't help but counter your cheer with GO BEARS!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> EWWWW!
> 
> <asking Susan if she has another towel>


Lemme go check the clean laundry... and why can't you use that cape?!?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL -- I'm another one who thought the question was for who was attending, not what teams were going to play.

My boss has gone to the Super Bowl every year for the past 10 or so years. Now that it's actually in our town (sort of), he may decide to break that streak this year.

But we are talking about getting a bunch of us from the office to go do the NFL Experience one day before the game.  That would be fun.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the Packers win a good game against the Bears and, as much as it pains me to admit (NE Ohian here), I think the Steelers will steamroll the Jets.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

metal134 said:


> I think the Steelers will steamroll the Jets.


I hate to say it, but it's looking like I nailed it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sbaum4853 said:


> I say Jets vs. Bears.


I think the OP is going to be 0/2..


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Once again, as a Browns fan it kills me to make this prediction, but the Steelers pound Green Bay.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know.  The Steelers play some ugly football.  And being a steelers fan is terrible for my nail biting problem.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

*sigh* my poor Bears


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> *sigh* my poor Bears


I was rooting for that unknown QB of yours. What a great story that would have been if he'd lead DA bears to the super bowl after not starting a game this whole year.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Hey, I bet I can accurately answer this thread title now.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I was rooting for that unknown QB of yours. What a great story that would have been if he'd lead DA bears to the super bowl after not starting a game this whole year.


The unknown QB was doing better than the other 2 put together. Would have been a great story for him to get the win, but he can still be proud of the job he did.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I don't know. The Steelers play some ugly football. And being a steelers fan is terrible for my nail biting problem.


Yeah. No kidding! I had some major nail biting moments last night. Glad the Steelers pulled it out somehow!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I weep for my Bears and what could have been.

Maybe they should have played Hanie for the entire game?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> I weep for my Bears and what could have been.
> 
> Maybe they should have played Hanie for the entire game?


At least much earlier than they did. DH was screaming at the tv after the first drive to get Cutler out - he has good days and bad days and you always know right away which one it is. Yesterday was definitely a Cutler BAD day. Which of the two remaining teams can I possibly cheer for in the Super Bowl? Maybe the Steelers, just for Heather....


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

I know im a little late to joining the thread, but I predict that the superbowl will be:

Packers Vs Steelers.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> I know im a little late to joining the thread, but I predict that the superbowl will be:
> 
> Packers Vs Steelers.


----------

